# The Velcro Dogs



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

They were BFFs. Whenever Darcy went to play at Zavia's, they would both follow Stacy all around the flat. She called them the Velcro Dogs! But now Zavia lives in the south of France. And she turns one today. Happy Birthday, Zavia.:bday:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

they are so cute they seem to have a special connection


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

They do - they were amazing together. It was such joy watching them play.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

They look so cute together, can never get a picture of Dudley and another dog together like that as it is always playtime!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw lovely girls


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds like a good reason for a trip to the south o f France to re-unite the Velcro 'poos!! X


----------

